# Downey, CA A4451510 adult stunning female b/t



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/petdetail/23375854-A4451510-German Shepherd Dog-Dog-Downey-CA

Is there a rescue that can help? I will donate for her!!!

She is so beautiful!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Downey, CA | A4451510


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I haven't been successful with her picture. Can someone help?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 18554
there ya go


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Loneforce! Does anyone live near Downey to evaluate her?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Please? Someone help! 

Is there a rescue in CA? Her time must be close to "up", if not already. I will pay her pull fee and donate towards expenses. please!!!?????


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

she's still listed as adoptable on petfinder


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I know of a couple rescues in southern CA. 

German Shepherd Rescue | Orange County, CA | Dog Rescue

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Try contacting Westside German Shepherd Rescue 

Also Los Angeles German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I just spoke with someone from LA's Animal Services. The notes on this beauty include:

**great with other dogs 
**great with people 
**very friendly
**approximately 5 yrs old 

One of the shelter workers has taken a liking to her and has been able to prolong her time so far.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Is there ANY Rescue (in the entire US) on this board who can take her? I will find a way to get her to you!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

DaniaD said:


> Is there ANY Rescue (in the entire US) on this board who can take her? I will find a way to get her to you!!


Please make sure you research any rescue or adopter that you facilitate placing a dog with. Sometimes, in the rush to save a dog, we overlook where we are sending them. 

I am in no way saying that would be the case here! But I do want everyone to be as cautious as they need to be. 
Sheilah


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you try
German Shepherd Rescue | Southern California German Shepherd Rescue Burbank They said they were full when I checked when this was first posted, hopefully they still pull from AC. Good Luck, hope they can take her.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Did anybody check with Westside GSR in LA? I've adopted from them (they saved my big old guy, years ago), and they are wonderful. 

I'm not out in California anymore, but I hope you're able to save this one.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Posted the link to this thread, to Safe Haven in Northern Nevada. Don't know if they have room but thought I would give it a shot. 

I know they sometimes work with Costal in California.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Shepherdmom!! 

I emailed the rescues on page 1 but haven't received responses...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry Safe Haven is full, but she is passing the word along. Hopefully someone will see it. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

At one time Orange County GS rescue would assist if someone was willingly to pay the board till they could get a dog into rescue . . . .


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------

